# اسباب التلوث البيئي



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

_التنقيب عن الذهب بوسائل بدائية، المياه السطحية الملوثة، تلوث المياه الجوفية، تلوث الهواء الداخلي، صناعات التعدين، صهر المعادن ومعالجتها، النفايات المشعة... 

ومناجم اليورانيوم، مياه الصرف الصحي غير المعالجة، نوعية الهواء في المدن، إعادة تدوير بطاريات السيارات، هي أخطر مصادر التلوث في العالم وفقاً لتقرير صدر مؤخراً عن معهد بلاكسميث للأبحاث البيئية في الولايات المتحدة ومنظمة غرين كروس في سويسرا بعنوان «أسوأ مشاكل التلوث في العالم: العشرة الأكثر سمّية». 
< التلـوث هــو المساهـــم الأول في الموت والعجز. وتشير دراسة أجراها فريق أبحاث من جامعـــة كورنيل في نيويورك الى أن نحو 40 في المئة من الوفيات حول العالم تعزى مباشرة الى التلوث، ومعظمها يحدث في بلدان نامية. كما أن التلوث يعرض للخطر نوعية حياة ملايين آخرين من خلال أمراض دائمة واضطرابات عصبية وتقصير العمر. 
هنا عرض لمصادر التلوث العشرة الأكثر سمية وانعكاساتها الصحية. 
1- التنقيب عن الذهب بوسائل بدائية 
التنقيب اليدوي عن الذهب، الذي يأتي بأكثر من ربع الانتاج العالمي، هو من أبرز مصادر إطلاق الزئبق الى البيئة في العالم النامي. فالمنقبون يمزجون الزئبق بالطمي النهري الحامل لخامات الذهب، فيتكون مزيج (مَلْغم) مقسَّى يحوي معظم الذهب الموجود في الطمي. ثم يسخن المزيج بواسطة مواقد اللِّحام أو على نار مكشوفة لتبخير الزئبق، فتبقى قطع صغيرة من الذهب. والزئبق يستنشق خلال عملية الحرق، كما يستقر في البيئة المحيطة أو ينتقل عالمياً ليترسب بعيداً عن الموقع، حيث تمتصه أنواع مختلفة من الكائنات الحية. وهو من أخطر السموم العصبية التي تلوث السلسلة الغذائية. 

تقدر منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتنمية الصناعية (يونيدو) أن عمليات المزج (الملغمة) هذه تطلق في الطبيعة نحو 1000 طن من الزئبق سنوياً. والتعرض للزئبق قد يسبب اضطرابات كلوية، والتهاب المفاصل، وفقدان الذاكرة، وإجهاضات، وانقطاع التنفس، واضطرابات عقلية، وأضراراً عصبية، وحتى الموت. 
2- المياه السطحية الملوثة 
الملوثات الرئيسية في النظم المائية هي البكتيريا والفيروسات الموجودة في الفضلات البشرية، والمعادن الثقيلة، والمواد الكيميائية العضوية التي تنتج من النفايات الصناعية. وابتلاع كائنات ممرضة عن طريق الشرب أو تناول طعام تم إعداده باستعمال ماء ملوث هو السبيل الأكثر شيوعاً للمرض. كما تتأثر صحة الانسان بمحاصيل استمدت ملوثات من مياه الري أو من أراض طافت بمياه أنهار ملوثة. 

تتسبب الجراثيم بعدد من الأمراض المعديّة المعوية التي قد تكون مميتة للأطفال وللأشخاص الضعفاء. وتظهر بيانات منظمة الصحة العالمية أن تلوث المياه هو أحد أهم أسباب الوفيات المرتبطة بعوامل بيئية. وغلي الماء يقضي على معظم الكائنات الممرضة، لكنه يحتاج الى وقود لا يتوافر كفاية لدى المجتمعات الفقيرة. 
3- تلوث المياه الجوفية 
يعتمد مئات ملايين الناس في العالم النامي على المياه الجوفية، غالباً من خلال آبار محفورة. وهذه يمكن أن تتلوث بسهولة نتيجة أنشطة بشرية تصنف في أربع مجموعات، هي المصادر البلدية والصناعية والزراعية والفردية. 

وتشمل المصادر البلدية مكبات النفايات المكشوفة، والمطامر السيئة الاعداد والصــيانة، والمجارير. أما التلوث الصناعي فقد يأتي من تصريف المياه والنفايات الصناعية وارتشاحها وتسرب المواد الكيميائية من المخازن. ويأتي التلوث الزراعي أساساً من الافراط في استعمال المبيدات والأسمدة التي قد ترتشح الى المياه الجوفية. ويتسبب الأفراد في تلويث المياه الجوفية من خلال التخلص من النفايات بشكل غير مناسب. 

ومن التأثيرات الصحية للمياه الملوثة الاسهال وتهيج المعدة، كما أن تراكم المعادن الثقيلة وبعض الملوثات العضوية في الجسم يمكن أن يؤدي الى الاصابة بالسرطان وبتشوهات خلقية وأضرار خطيرة أخرى. 
4- تلوث الهواء الداخلي 
أهم سبب لتلوث الهواء داخل المنازل في العالم النامي هو حرق الفحم أو الحطب لأغراض الطبخ والتدفئة والاضاءة. ويحصل أكثر من 50 في المئة من سكان العالم على الطاقة اللازمة للطبخ بهذه الطريقة. وبسبب سوء التهوئة عادة، تنتج تركيزات من الأبخرة السامة داخل المنازل تشكل خطراً صحياً على العائلات. والأكثر تأثراً هم النساء اللواتي يتولّين الطبخ، والأطفال الصغار الذين يلازمون أمهاتهم. 

تلوث الهواء الداخلي يساهم بنحو 3 ملايين وفاة سنوياً، ويشكل 4 في المئة من العبء المرضي العالمي. ومن تأثيراته الصحية الالتهابات التنفسية الحادة والانسداد الرئوي المزمن وسرطان الرئة وإعتام عدسة العين (كتراكت) والسل واضطرابات الحمل والولادة. 
5- صناعة التعدين 
التلوث الأكبر من المناجم هو نتيجة التخلص من النفايات المعدنية. وتحوي الخامات المهمة اقتصادياً عناصر كيميائية كثيرة، بعضها سام. وقد ترشح الى المياه الجوفية، أو تنتقل بفعل الرياح، أو تستهلكها النباتات والحيوانات في السلسلة الغذائية البشرية، أو تدخل الجسم بطرق مختلفة مثل الاستنشاق أو الملامسة أو تناول طعام أو ماء ملوث. 

الأضــرار الصحيـــة الناجمة عن التلوث من المناجم غالباً ما تكون مزمنة، من تهيج العينين والحنجرة والأنف والجلد الى أمراض الجهاز الهضمي والجهاز التنفسي والدورة الدموية والكليتين والكبد، ومن السرطانات المتنوعة الى تلف الجهاز العصبي واضطرابات النمو والعيوب الخلقية. 
6- صهر المعادن ومعالجتها 
تنفث مرافق صهر المعادن ومعالجتها كميات كبيرة من الملوثات الهوائية، مثل فلوريد الهيدروجين وثاني أوكسيد الكبريت وأكاسيد النيتروجين والأدخنة والأبخرة والغازات المؤذية والسامة وسواها. كما تطلق معادن ثقيلة مثل الرصاص والزرنيخ والكروم والكادميوم والنيكل والنحاس والزنك. وتُستهلك في معالجة المعادن كميات كبيرة من حمض الكبريتيك الذي ينطلق أيضاً. 
العاملون في هذه المرافق هم الأكثر تعرضاً للملوثات عن طريق الاستــنشاق أو التــماس المبــاشر. وقد تستقر طبقات من الغبار الملوث على حقول زراعية مجاورة، فتمتصه المحاصيل التي يستهلكها الناس. ويمكن أن تدخل الملوثات السائلة والصلبة الى المجاري المائية المــستعملة لأغراض الــشرب. 

التعرض لهذه الملوثات التي ينقلها الهواء يمكن أن يؤدي الى أمراض حادة ومزمنة، قد تبدأ بتهيج العينين والأنف والحنجرة، وتتفاقم الى مشاكل القلب والرئتين وحتى الموت قبل الأوان. وتشكل المعادن الثقيلة أخطاراً صحية مزمنة، بما فيها تراكم العناصر السامة، مما قد يتسبب في عيوب خلقية ومشاكل في الكليتين والكبد وتقرحات في القناة الهضمية وآلام في المفاصل، فضلاً عن اختلالات في الأجهزة العصبية والتنفسية والتناسلية. 
7- النفايات المشعة ومناجم اليورانيوم 
تستعمل المواد المشعة لتوليد الطاقة ولأغراض عسكرية وصناعية وطبية وعلمية. أما النفايات المشعة فتصنف ضمن فئتين: نفايات عالية المستوى تنتج بشكل رئيسي من الوقود المستعمل في مفاعلات مدنية أو عسكرية، ونفايات منخفضة المستوى تنتج من المفاعلات والاستعمالات الصناعية والتجارية وغيرها. والمواد المشعة لا يمكن معالجتها، ولا يزول خطرها إلا عندما تكمل انحلالها. ولأن ذلك قد يستغرق آلاف السنين، يجب تخزين هذه المواد حسب الأصول. 
الدقائق المشعة يمكن أن تدخل الجسم من خلال الطعام أو الماء أو الهواء. ولا يوجد مستوى «مأمون» للتعرض الاشعاعي. وقد تكون تأثيراته دراماتيكية، فيهاجم جميع وظائف الجسم في حالات التعرض الحاد، وغالباً ما يتسبب بعدد من الأمراض السرطانية نتيجة التعرض الطويل الأمد، أو يؤثر في الشيفرة الوراثية مما يؤدي الى مشاكل صحية تنتقل الى الأجيال التالية وتسبب تشوهات خلقية. 
8- مياه الصرف الصحي غير المعالجة 
تقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية أن 2,6 بليون نسمة كانوا يفتقرون الى مرافق خدمات صحية محسنة عام 2008. ومن الكائنات المهددة لحياة الانسان التي تنقلها مياه الصرف الصحي الكوليرا والتيفوئيد والديزنطاريا والبلهارسيا والتهاب الكبد «أ» والتهابات الدودة الشريطية المعوية. وتقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية أن من الممكن تجنب مليون ونصف مليون وفاة في السنة، معظمها لأطفال صغار، بتأمين مياه نظيفة أو مرافق خدمات صحية. ويموت سنوياً 860 ألف طفل آخر دون الخمس سنوات كنتيجة لنقص الوزن أو سوء التغذية المرتبطين بتكرار الالتهابات التي يسببها الاسهال أو الديدان المعوية. 
9- هواء المدن 
تقدر منظمة الصحة العالمية أن 865 ألف وفاة سنوياً في أنحاء العالم تعزى مباشرة الى تلوث الهواء خارج المنازل. وترتبط التأثيرات الصحية الرئيسية باجهاد قلبي وعائي مزمن، وازدياد إصابات سرطان الرئة والالتهاب الرئوي الحاد أو المزمن ونوبات الربو والحساسية. كما أن التعرض للأوزون الأرضي يتسبب بتهيج العينين والأنف والحنجرة، وجفاف الأغشية المخاطية، وانخفاض قدرة الجسم على مقاومة الالتهابات الرئوية. 

ومن التدابير التي ساهمت في الحد من تلوث الهواء تطوير المحول الحفاز في السيارات، واستعمال البنزين الخالي من الرصاص والديزل القليل الكبريت، وفرض معايير صارمة على انبعاثات السيارات والمصانع ومحطات الطاقة. 
10- تدوير بطاريات السيارات 
تصنف بطاريات السيارات التالفة في فئة النفايات الخطرة بموجب اتفاقية بازل. وقد فتحت عدة بلدان نامية باباً واسعاً لشرائها بكميات كبيرة من أجل استخلاص الرصاص منها. وتجرى عمليات اعادة تدوير البطاريات وصهر رصاصها في معظم مدن العالم النامي، وغالباً في أماكن مكتظة بالسكان ومن دون ضوابط صحية وبيئية أو تدابير سلامة، وتطلق كميات كبيرة من النفايات المشبعة بالرصاص، وهذا يسبب تسمماً خطيراً للعمال والمجتمعات المجاورة. 

وقد يؤدي التسمم بالرصاص الى الشعور بالتعب والصداع وألم العظام والعضلات والنسيان وفقدان الشهية واضطراب النوم. وغالباً ما يعقب ذلك امساك ونوبات من الألم الشديد في البطن. وفي الحالات المتطرفة تحدث تشنجات وغيبوبة وهذيان، وصولاً الى الموت. والأطفال هم الأكثر عرضة للتسمم بالرصاص من البالغين، وقد يعانون من تلف عصبي وألم وإعاقة في النمو الجسدي والعقلي. أما تعرض النساء الحوامل فقد يؤدي الى أذى للجنين والى ولادات مشوهة. وقد أدخلت في بعض البلدان تحسينات على عمليات إعادة تدوير البطاريات، وباتت أكثر تنظيماً. لكنها في كثير من البلدان الأشد فقراً ما زالت تجرى بطرق عشوائية محفوفة بالأخطار الصحية والبيئية. 
تلوث الهواء الداخلي مشكلة شائعة في الأحياء الفقيرة، كما في هذه الأكواخ في كلكتا بالهند 
_


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 نوفمبر 2010)

حمانا وحماكم الله 
أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة
دمت بخير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ج.ناردين قال:


> حمانا وحماكم الله
> أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة
> دمت بخير


 مشكورين جدا"على الرد الجميل


----------

